# beer soap



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

i have hit the mother lode. the local brewery brought me 2 skids of 30 cases each of beer. can you say PAR-TAY! :biggrin its old beer like less than 6 months. the bonus was its free! wow! i am sharing with a soaper friend of mine, Emily. her hubby is milkman on here. wow couldnt believe it when he called to see if i were home. he said i have 2 skids of beer for you and i will be there in 1/2 an hour. :biggrin


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Score!


----------

